# Poux



## fanny35 (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Aujourd'hui j'ai trouvé un pou sur le tapis de jeu de mes accueillis.
J'ai tout de suite averti tous les parents par message, puis ai vérifié la tête des 2 enfants encore présents (il était environ 15h30).
Aucun des 2 ne semblait en avoir, mais leurs parents ont pris en compte et vont vérifier et traiter si besoin.
Le PE dont l'enfant était déjà parti m'a contactée 4h30 plus tard en me disant que "je l'ai prévenu tard" (il a eu un sms à 15h30, un message sur le répondeur et un mail à 18h30 ... car je n'arrivais pas à le joindre).
Au passage il insinue que son enfant les a attrapé chez moi... et me demande s'il risque d'en rattraper s'il me l'emmène...
Puis il me dit  qu'il ne pourra pas traiter l'enfant ce soir, et qu'il le fera le lendemain soir, après l'avoir emmené chez moi.
J'ai passé ma soirée à nettoyer, laver des draps et tous les tissus, aspirer partout, etc... et les 2 autres PE vont faire pareil.
Est ce trop demander à ce PE de garder son enfant et d'éviter de transmettre les poux à tout le monde? 
Puis-je refuser d'accueillir l'enfant?
En vous remerciant.
Bonne soirée


----------



## nounoucat1 (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour je trouve que le parent devrait garder l'enfant jusqu'à la fin du traitement. Les petits ne savent pas garder leurs distances . Et si personne dans votre maison n'en a ce petit les a amené chez vous. Cette maman essaie de vous culpabiliser pour justement vous preniez son enfant. Ne vous laissez pas faire


----------



## fanny35 (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Merci pour votre réponse nounoucat.
J'ai bien vu qu'il essayait de rejeter la faute sur moi, et cela ne prend pas car je commence à le connaitre... 
D'ailleurs je suis en cours de préavis car je démissionne.
Je lui ai répondu que si son enfant avait des poux ce matin, je ne l'accepterais pas.
J'espère ne pas avoir de problème en refusant de l'accueillir...


----------



## liline17 (19 Juillet 2022)

au pire, ils auraient pu te licencier si tu n'avais pas été en préavis, ils peuvent aussi tout faire pour te casser les pieds pour les papiers de fin de contrat, mais ils auraient aussi pu le faire sans cette histoire, je ne vois pas ce que tu as à craindre, tu dois aussi protéger ta famille ainsi que tous tes accueillis et leur famille.
Est ce cette enfant à des grands frères et sœurs qui auraient pu les avoir avec l'école?


----------



## fanny35 (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour liline,
Oui il a un demi frère plus grand qu'il a vu il y a une semaine.
Je suis fatiguée, j'ai nettoyé jusqu'à plus de minuit, et je n'ai pas envie de recommencer....
Je vais vérifier sa tête à son arrivée et s'il en a je le refuse...


----------



## liline17 (19 Juillet 2022)

tu regardes bien derrière les oreilles, les lentes y sont souvent


----------



## Chouchou301 (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, si vous trouvez des "bebêtes" dans la tête de cet enfant ce matin, refusez-le, ne serait-ce que par respect pour les autres parents qui, eux, ont fait le nécessaire dès qu'ils ont eu vos messages... 
Ce PE cherche la "petite bête" (ahah le jeu de mot !), ne culpabilisez pas !
Vous avez démissionné, que peut faire de plus ce parent, à part déduire la journée... (ah si : il pourra traiter son enfant !)
Bon courage !!!


----------



## fanny35 (19 Juillet 2022)

Re bonjour,
Merci pour vos messages.
Echange de messages ce matin avec le PE de mauvaise foi...
Il dit que les poux viennent de chez moi (bien sûr, je les élève, c'est mon passe-temps favori!) alors que sur mes 3 accueillis c'est le seul à en avoir... (j'ai du renversé mon bocal à poux exclusivement sur sa tête...)
Il m'a également reproché d'avoir perdu de l'argent car il a du acheter des produits et ne pas aller travailler ce matin!
Je rêve!
Bien sûr il ne m'a prévenu que le petit arriverait vers midi qu'à 10h20...mais c'est récurrent, j'ai l'habitude de me lever à 6h20 pour attendre un enfant qui n'arrive pas à 7h20...
Je n'en peux plus, il m'a tout fait celui-ci.
Je ne suis pas au top, j'avais les mains qui tremblaient et le coeur en mode marathon...
Dire qu'il me reste encore 3 jours avant la fin du préavis...
Pas facile d'avoir affaire à des personnes fermées comme cela.
Heureusement mes 2 autres PE ont eu une attitude et une réaction super, cela me rassure un peu ...
Bonne journée à toutes


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

Malheureusement il y aura parfois ou pas mais assez rare UN CAS CARABINÉ dans sa carrière.

J’en ai eu une pour d’autres motifs et lorsque je lis certaines situations sur ce forum, j’y pense forcément et c’est VRAIMENT LA MEILLEURE SOLUTION DE S’EN DÉBARRASSER ! 

Même … 

la SEULE solution et après … ce ne sera pas le bonheur … NON NON … mais l’EXTASE ….


----------



## fanny35 (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour Chantou,
Ah oui je confirme que je rêve de cette fin de contrat.
Heureusement qu'il y a les 2 autres


----------



## Tatynou1 (19 Juillet 2022)

Courage Fanny ! 

J-3


----------



## angèle1982 (19 Juillet 2022)

Oui il est bien gratiné votre PE quel débarras 😓 vous allez revivre j'espère juste qu'ils vont vous payer tout ce dont vous avez droit !!!


----------



## Chouchou301 (19 Juillet 2022)

Bon courage ! Serrez les dents 3 jours et après, respirez un grand coup, vous serez libérée de ce contrat !!!


----------



## fanny35 (19 Juillet 2022)

Oui, j'avoue que j'ai un peu peur pour les papiers de fin de contrat et le salaire...
On verra, je croise les doigts et je serre les dents.
Merci pour vos messages, cela m'a fait du bien de vous lire  et m'a permis de dédramatiser ma situation.
Bonne soirée


----------



## fanny35 (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir, 
Bon voilà, je savais que cette fin de contrat allait mal se passer.
Lundi, au téléphone, le pe me demande si je peux travailler vendredi après-midi au lieu de lundi après-midi (sachant que le contrat s'arrête au vendredi midi normalement puisque j'ai démissionné et que c'est l'horaire de fin le vendredi).
Bonne poire, je dis d'accord...
Puis survient l'épisode des poux , avec tous les reproches: je ne l'ai pas prévenu à temps, les poux viennent de chez moi, à cause de moi il perd de l'argent (produits et demi-journée sans travailler pour traiter)
Je lui dis donc que je ne ferai plus aucune heure supplémentaire. Je veux juste finir ce contrat rapidement, donc hors de question de poursuivre vendredi après-midi.
Ce soir je lui dis , et il me dit qu'il a enregistré notre conversation téléphonique dans laquelle j'acceptais, 
et que cela ne va pas se passer comme ça.
Il me demande également de déduire la demi journée du lundi car il a récupéré son fils. Je refuse et il s'emporte.
Et enfin, il me dit que je n'aurai pas mes documents de fin de contrat demain car il n'a pas d'imprimante 
(en gros, il aurait fallu que ce soit moi qui les imprime...)
je n'en peux plus, je suis lessivée.


----------



## YAYOU (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir Fanny, 
Bravo pour ta patience mais ne te rends pas malade. Ca ne vaut pas le coup. Remarques, on est toutes comme toi mais il faut te ressaisir et te servir de tes droits. Le parent ne souhaite pas te donner les papiers de fin de contrat. Une lettre recommandée avec AR le mettant en demeure de te les fournir sous peine de faire appel aux Prud'hommes et d'une astreinte pour chaque jour de retard.....Normalement, il devrait retrouver la raison. Et passe à autre chose : tu as d'autres familles qui te donnent satisfaction et cela est le principal. Moi aussi, comme tous je pense, j'ai eu des moments difficiles, on va se rendre malade, utilisons nos droits de démissionner quand ça va pas, de dire les choses au lieu d'attendre le trop plein car à la fin, c'est nous qui en patissons au niveau santé et ça ne vaut pas la peine...Courage et bonne continuation Fanny


----------



## fanny35 (21 Juillet 2022)

Merci Yayou, 
effectivement ce soir je ne suis pas bien, fatiguée, envie de rien.
Il m'a vidée...
Sachant que si je démissionne ce n'est pas pour cela car il y a d'autres choses.
Qu'est ce que l'"astreinte pour chaque jour de retard"?
Je sais qu'il faut faire un  AR, aller aux prud'hommes si besoin (même si je ne connais pas bien les démarches exactes), mais je ne connais pas cette astreinte.
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## nounoucat1 (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir Fanny repose toi .évite au maximum de parler avec ce PE  tu attends la fin du contrat. Pour le moment tu lui fais juste un rappel des documents à te fournir et le paiement du solde de tout compte. 
Tu verras si tout se fait dans les règles!
Bon courage! Ne baisse pas les bras


----------



## fanny35 (21 Juillet 2022)

Merci,
Je pense que demain je vais l'accueillir sur le pas de la porte et pas dans mon entrée.
Il a fait peur à mes enfants et je n'ai pas confiance...
Bonne soirée.


----------



## Titine15 (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir mais quel con celui là 
Courage c'est bientôt la fin  et après tu revivras 
Bonne soirée


----------



## fanny35 (22 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Bon voilà, réveillée 1h plus tôt, gros stress car je ne sais pas ce qu'il me réserve encore....
Merci pour vos messages, je croise les doigts pour que ça se passe bien...et que ça se termine.
Bonne journée


----------



## Guess (22 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour comme je vous comprends  j ai également  connu cette situation  bon courage ,appeller la PMI si ça  va trop loin !


----------



## liline17 (22 Juillet 2022)

reviens vite nous raconter comment ça c'est passé, montre toi ferme et cache ton stress, ce genre d'individu ne cède que devant la force, pour le courrier, ne menace que de prudhommes, ce seront eux ensuite qui détermineront les mesures contraignantes, et un conseil, mets ton téléphone sur caméra, sans lui montrer, pour enregistrer le son de son comportement, ça ne sera pas recevable en justice, mais pour la PMI, cela peut être utile, la PMI doit aussi protéger tes enfants si ils sont présents au moment des faits


----------



## nounoucat1 (22 Juillet 2022)

Pourvu que tout se passe bien ce matin abrége vraiment les transmissions. 
Et dire désolée je vous reçois dehors vous avez fait peur aux enfants hier. Et il est préférable que l'on fasse vite bonne journée ! 
Ne surtout pas te laisser embarquée dans une dispute .


----------



## abassmat (22 Juillet 2022)

je t'envoie plein d'ondes positives
Penses à toi et à cet après midi.... Libéréeeee délivréeee !!!


----------



## Chouchou301 (22 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour Fanny, 

Je t'envoie plein d'ondes positives pour que cette dernière matinée se passe bien et que la nuit ait porté conseil à ce parent, qu'il va retrouver son calme et sa raison et mettre fin à ce contrat "correctement".

Si tu peux avoir un adulte (famille, ami, voisin que tu connais bien...) présent au cas où ce PE s'emporte...
Si il ne t'apporte pas les documents de fin de contrat, tu feras valoir tes droits auprès des prud'hommes... 
L'astreinte c'est une somme que tu peux demander (par jour de retard) pour le préjudice que tu subi à cause du retard des documents pour faire valoir tes droits...

Voici le lien qui explique : 

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------



## fanny35 (22 Juillet 2022)

Voilà voilà fini.
J'aurai apparemment les documents de fin de contrat cet après-midi.
Je lui ai demandé de faire la déclaration pajemploi lundi afin que je sois payée, il a refusé, en disant que ce serait le 5 aout.
Sachant que sur notre contrat il est écrit "paiement le dernier jour travaillé"...
J'ai insisté en lui rappelant son devoir d'employeur,  il m'a répondu: "ce n'est pas moi, c'est ma mère qui fait la déclaration"
Voilà, génial


----------



## nounoucat1 (22 Juillet 2022)

Et bien Fanny tu ne lui fais pas cadeau d'un centime et AU REVOIR bon débarras ,demain est un autre jour. 
Et entre nous si tu finis en ayant tes documents et ton argent ça te fera une expérience pour être aimable et aussi plus ferme avec les futurs PE. Pas d'amitié avec les pe durant le contrat et du respect dans les 2 sens 
Bonne fin de journée !


----------



## fanny35 (22 Juillet 2022)

Pas de cadeau de ma part, et je n'ai jamais été amie avec lui.
Chaque fois qu'il a essayé de me raconter sa vie pour se trouver des excuses, j'ai ignoré et parlé de l'enfant à la place.
C'est juste une personne qui croit pouvoir faire ce qu'elle veut.
Il signe des contrats et des clauses, ne les respecte pas, et quand on le reprend il conteste car cela ne l'arrange pas.
Ce n'est pas pour rien que j'ai démissionné, il était usant...
Je vais voir ce que je peux faire pour mon salaire.

Merci à toutes pour vos messages.
Bonne journée!


----------



## zabeth 1 (22 Juillet 2022)

y en qui sont graves quand même...
Bon courage à vous et j''espère que vos aurez vite votre salaire.
Bon we !


----------



## Chouchou301 (1 Août 2022)

@fanny35 Bonjour, avez-vous eu tous vos documents et règlement de fin de contrat ?


----------



## fanny35 (1 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
Toujours pas.
J'ai envoyé un recommandé, il ne l'a pas récupéré, je lui ai fait un mail pour l'informer que le délai du recommandé commençait le jour de la présentation du courrier, et demandant de le régler.
Rien, pas de réponse....
Je vais devoir passer par les prud'hommes....


----------



## Griselda (1 Août 2022)

Le PE prenant info de l'alerte tardivement et ne peut pas aller à la pharmacie, ça arrive et c'est bien ennuyeux.
La bonne réponse c'est que ça tombe bien il doit certainement avoir de l'huile de tournesol, de l'huile d'olive ou du Liminent?! Il en badigeonne TRÈS généreusement la tète entière de son enfant ce qui étouffera le poux (et sans insecticide en prime!), il lui suffit alors de retirer à l'aide d'un peigne très fin et/ou de ses ongles tous les poux morts mais aussi et surtout toutes les lentes qui sinon vont éclore dès le lendemain pour donner lieux à d'autres poux qui vont pondre. Oui c'est ennuyeux, et même franchement relou (ça prend du temps), mais il faut expliquer aux PE qu'il est INDISPENSABLE que tout le monde traite ses enfants en même temps et ce durant 7 à 10 jours chaque jour pour se débarrasser de "la blague". 
Il est tout à fait stérile comme débat de savoir qui est le patient 0. 
Ce qui compte c'est rapidement d’enrailler l'épidémie. 

Une fois traité (plus aucune lente ni poux) on peut proposer l'utilisation de quelques gouttes d'huile essentielles de Lavande sur les cheveux (jamais sur le cuir chevelu) car c'est un très bon répulsif, mais pas curatif.

Le PE qui m'annonce ne pas traiter son enfant avant de me le ramener sera averti que son enfant passera alors la journée avec un bonnet sur la tête pour ne pas infester les autres (sinon on ne s'en sortira pas).
Je ne me gênerai pas pour lui faire remarquer que je doute que si lui même avait des poux, ce qui occasionnent des démangeaisons terribles, n'apprécierait pas qu'on lui impose d'aller au travail et d'attendre encore 24h pour être débarrassé de ce TRÈS GRAND inconfort, que je doute aussi que la PMI apprécie ce manquement. 
Une fois expliqué que ce PE a forcément de quoi ds son placard, il aura bien du mal à justifier ce défaut de soin.

Légalement non tu ne peux refuser l'enfant, sauf si c'est précisé ds ton contrat.
Attention, si tu refuse l'enfant cela veut dire que tu ne peux pas exiger d'être payée pour absence pour convenance.


----------



## fanny35 (1 Août 2022)

Bonjour Griselda,
J'ai déduit la journée d'absence.
pour moi il était inenvisageable de l'accueillir non traité, par respect pour les autres parents qui ont fait le nécessaire, et pour moi qui ai tout nettoyé de fond en comble.
Cette personne n'a aucun savoir vivre.
Il n'était jamais à l'heure, ne me prévenait jamais de ses retards, me mettant régulièrement dans des situations compliquées.
Il est parti directement dans l'accusation concernant les poux, alors que j'ai demandé la même chose à tous les parents, à savoir traiter leur enfant...
Apparemment cette personne a besoin de rejeter la faute sur les autres, et il poursuit son palmarès en ne me payant pas...
Mauvaise expérience mais cela me servira pour l'avenir...


----------



## Griselda (1 Août 2022)

La question des poux est souvent epineuse, génère un sentiment de honte car durant longtemps on a pensé qu'attrapper des poux était le signe de saleté. Or c'est tout à fait faux car au contraire le poux n'ira que sur des têtes "saines" et ce qu"on appelle avoir une tête à poux confère à la même chose que d'attiré ou non les moustiques et pour les mêmes raisons. 
Voilà pourquoi certains adultes peuvent vouloir très vite rejeter la faute sur l'autre. Comme je l'ai déjà dit, aucune importance de savoir qui les a apporté en 1er, ce qui compte c'est de tous traiter en même temps.

Ce qui est par contre innacceptable c'est de mépriser le besoin urgent de traiter la situation aussi bien pour celui qui en est infesté que pour éviter la propagation. Quand il s'agit d'un enfant il revient aux PE de faire le necessaire urgemment. Au même titre qu'on ne dit pas à son enfant "ah non, là tu as de la fièvre mais ça ne m'arrange pas, tu pourras être malade la semaine prochaine".

Ceci dit les concernant il y a aussi un passif sur d'autres sujets et ils sont très probablement déjà crispés d'avoir été "lourdés" par Nounou puisque tu as démissionné ce qui en soit n'est jamais bien pris non plus.

Tu as retiré la journée pour éviter tout litige, tu as bien fait.

J'espère que tes papiers arriveront bien vite car ce serait le comble.
Bon courage.


----------



## fanny35 (1 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, Griselda.
Je lui ai même expliqué que les poux n'étaient pas une "tare", que tout le Monde pouvait en avoir...
Mais certaines personnes ne sont pas sensibles aux arguments si cela ne les arrange pas, et il est plus facile de dire que c'est la faute de l'assistante maternelle....
Bref, je pense que je vais devoir batailler pour les papiers et le salaire, et j'ai hâte d'en finir avec lui !
Merci pour les messages, et bonne journée.


----------

